# Comunal Satellite Systems



## N1cky (Oct 25, 2008)

I would be grateful for any help with this - I have a place in a development with a communal system that you pay a one off charge to connect to. I know without a box I will just get local channels - do I need to buy a sky box to receive basic BBC1 2 ITV or does a freeview box from UK work? I was quoted 190 euros for a box and from what I could see it is just a basic freeview box so I thought I would bring one from the UK. Any help on exactly what I need to bring would be much appreciated


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Can the communal system pick up BBC/ITV (i.e. is the dish big enough?) If it can then a basic freeview box is sufficient.


----------



## N1cky (Oct 25, 2008)

zin said:


> Can the communal system pick up BBC/ITV (i.e. is the dish big enough?) If it can then a basic freeview box is sufficient.


Hi ZIn , yes the communal system can definitely pick up BBC/ITV. So do you know if all makes of freeview boxes work? Obviously 190 euros seems a lot of money when in the UK they are £30! but I want to make sure the one I bring works. By the same token does it mean that if you bought a UK TV with freeview built in that you would not need the freeview box at all as you could link to the communal dish straight through your TV?
Many thanks for your help its much appreciated


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry, I think I may have confused myself horribly. The way it works in the UK you can get the BBC/ITV freeview box connected to an antenna. I don't believe this is available via a satellite trasmission - I suspect you would need a decoder (the box) with a smartcard which has the Sky package (or any other package) which gets the BBC/ITV. I would check to see if they are quoting you 190 for the box including the subcription to get BBC/ITV.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We get all the BBC and ITV channels plus several others such as fiveUSA, and film 24 etc via a satelite dish.
We do not pay a yearly subscription.
All you need is a sky box and card.


----------



## N1cky (Oct 25, 2008)

Veronica said:


> We get all the BBC and ITV channels plus several others such as fiveUSA, and film 24 etc via a satelite dish.
> We do not pay a yearly subscription.
> All you need is a sky box and card.


Thanks for that Zin and Veronica I guess a freesat box would work as well then? How are things going with you Veronica? Did you manage to get back to England in all the snow? Send my regards to Dennis. I'm coming over next week to take delivery of my property in Prodromi but don't know whether it is completely ready - we will see! Is the weather good at the moment? -2 here yesterday in the nursery so anything as to be better than that!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

N1cky said:


> Thanks for that Zin and Veronica I guess a freesat box would work as well then? How are things going with you Veronica? Did you manage to get back to England in all the snow? Send my regards to Dennis. I'm coming over next week to take delivery of my property in Prodromi but don't know whether it is completely ready - we will see! Is the weather good at the moment? -2 here yesterday in the nursery so anything as to be better than that!


Hi Nicky,
I don't envy you working in the nursery at this time of year. It brings back memories of the cold winters when we had our nursery, trying to keep the plants looking good despite the weather. Freezing our butts off in the polytunnels.
We got back to the Uk for xmas, had a lovely time with family but were very happy to get on the plane to come back 'home' to Cyprus.
Dennis has been in hospital for an op, had his stitches out 2 days ago so is on the mend now.
He sends his regards.


----------



## cliveost (Oct 15, 2010)

Veronica said:


> We get all the BBC and ITV channels plus several others such as fiveUSA, and film 24 etc via a satelite dish.
> We do not pay a yearly subscription.
> All you need is a sky box and card.


Hi when you say all you need is a sky box and card does that mean my UK one or one purchased in Cyprus. 

If my UK one will work i will have to add it to my list of things to bring.

Thanks, Clive


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cliveost said:


> Hi when you say all you need is a sky box and card does that mean my UK one or one purchased in Cyprus.
> 
> If my UK one will work i will have to add it to my list of things to bring.
> 
> Thanks, Clive


Certainly your UK box will work here. I am not sure whether the card will but I think it will. If you want to have the full package you need an address in the UK to keep paying for it. Otherwise you will just get all the freeview channels.


----------



## cliveost (Oct 15, 2010)

I will be bringing my box with me then. Can you get sky subscription in Cyprus or something similar?

Thanks, Clive


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, your current sky box and card will work, if you cancel your subscription to sky you card will still work but you only get the non scrambled channels, so no sport, movies or kids Disney channels, you will get all the BBC and ITV channels along with Sky 1, I believe. Sky brought this package out, SkySat to compete with the BBC/ITV offering FreeSat. 

Hope this helps
Steve


----------



## cliveost (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Thats good news, I have the full package here at the moment and will miss sky sports but not really planning on sitting around watching the tv much when we move out there. Its good to know its available though.

thanks, Clive


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> Hi, your current sky box and card will work, if you cancel your subscription to sky you card will still work but you only get the non scrambled channels, so no sport, movies or kids Disney channels, you will get all the BBC and ITV channels along with Sky 1, I believe. Sky brought this package out, SkySat to compete with the BBC/ITV offering FreeSat.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Steve


You don't get Sky 1. You get Sky 3 and some other extra channels. These are some of the channels we get.

102	BBC2	990
103	ITV	
104	Channel 4	
105	Channel 5	
108	Sky three	
115	BBC three	
116	BBC4	
131	ITV2+1	
135	Channel 4+1	
139	More 4+1 
157	Film24	
166	InfoTV	
168	Alba	
174	Five US	
175	Five US +1
176	Fiver
177	Fiver+1
178	Men and Motors
180	ITV4+1
186	Life
188	Showcase TV
188	True Entertainment
201	Paranormal
203	Channel M
207	Nuts TV
280	Horse and country
861	Gala TV
974	BBC

315	Film 4


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Veronica, my mistake on Sky 1, no more Simpsons!!


----------

